# Mini Meet/BBq on Oct 13



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Like it says, the people that threw the last meet are having another one at Car Spa in Brooklyn on Sunday which is Columbus day weekend. Last time we had 40+ cars attend. Hoping some more this time, so if you missed it last time make it this time. Look forward to some great food and ppl, a lot of cars. 
Car Spa, 1194 Remsen Ave, Brooklyn NY 11236.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what exit is that off the belt?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *what exit is that off the belt? *


Rockaway Parkway. I think 13. 

Call Dexter at Car Spa for info.
(718)272-0321

He is Roll-Mod-L from the SR20DE forum


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

k cool thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You can come with me, Bobby...I know exactly where it is. I should have the calendars to show you guys too.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok cool i will be there then....maybe sean will come this time!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Sukit-is it at that same rhees park place?


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Nope its at Dex shop. The address is posted just map quest it. From the looks of it there will be about 40-50 cars and 15+ turbo se-r's. So whoever wants to come try not to miss it, caravans from Jersey and CT. as well are forming.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

how would i get there from suffolk county. and what kinda cars are you expecting to attend ???


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Its a Sr20 meet, with the majority being classics. Its a mix tho of nx2000, 240sx ppl, and 200sx se-r's. Last time we had 40+ cars but this time were looking for about the same, as NJ and CT ppl are down to chill as well. 
From Suffolk take the 347 west to the nothern state or LIE west. Take that either to Cross Island parkway south then to the Belt Parkway west til exit 13. Make a right at the light go three lights and make the left. On the 3rd light make right. Six more lights will be the shop. Its like 1hr-1.5hrs from Stony depending on speed and traffic. Its exactly 52 miles one way, I know for sure.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*damn*

damn that was quick. well hopefully my car will be ready by then. if i roll ill try to roll deep. look for my car. red classic with r32 tailights


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey people, I'm gonna raffle off the first nissan calendar at the meet. $1 per "ticket".


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*Sukit*

Yo sukit you still got my boost controller right... Man my gear box went on me.. I got another one lined up though, it should be in this weekend. its from a 96 200sx se-r that will work right..? Will it? Man it was that race that i had with the gold 240sx last sat on franny lou... I redlined everygear the second race we had..... Man...you think i should upgrade the lsd?


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

The 96 has an electronic speed sensor. Your is a mechanical wire that runs into your dash then to the ecu. You have to modify the tranny a lil to get the sensor in. Other than that its fine. If you have the dough upgrade the LSD. There will be a lot of fast cars for you to race so get it done fool.

93DET its pretty much open to everyone its just hosted by the SR20 ppl so if you plan to bring your crew it shouldnt be a big deal just try to keep it Nissan. But I think its still a BBQ, so try to bring some food/drinks. Like andre said they are raffling out stereo equipment and ect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Chill with the name callin aight man just chill... Yo you still the got the boost controller right... ? I called and they said you had it.
Ammm.. People are going to be racing at this meet or is it gonna be just like a sit and chill and talk about cars and stuff.. if so where are they going to race.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

cool no problem. ill be there with a few cases of pepsi and some porn. (I will not be sharing my porn)


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

This place is right by flatlands. Besides with you there, a race is guaranteed to take place. 
The meet starts at 9am which is mad early for sunday. Most ppl are probably gonna be there around 12pm so do what you ppl have to do to get there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

SuckiT said:


> *This place is right by flatlands. Besides with you there, a race is guaranteed to take place.
> The meet starts at 9am which is mad early for sunday. Most ppl are probably gonna be there around 12pm so do what you ppl have to do to get there. *



Ahhh sukit your mad funny yo, i like u... So what you tryin to say guaranteed to be a race.. Man yo my license is gonna be suspended on that day 10/13 man thats horrible... I wanna go but what do you think the chances are that cops will show up and try to break up and races and check licenses cause mine will be no good on the 13th for a while...Yo suckit how much you charge me to swap a gearbox?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

I want to see some races! Does it say that your license is going to be suspended on the day or after that day??? That could be big for racing that weekend! Good luck and I will see you all at the meet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

in the letter from the dmv it says your privledge to operate a motor vehicle in the state of new york will be suspended effective 10/13/02.. So i thinks its that day is when the license wont be good anymore... But i could always use my cousins license but i aint trying to get in all types of trouble..But i suckit says if i come there will be races then maybe i should come..


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Dutty, i know the cops so it shouldnt be that bad. Plus I know where we can a couple runs in if anything. But just try not to do anything stupid thats all, no checkpoints so not that much to worry bout.
Like I said with you there it should be fun trash talker. But I think Mark will set everyone in there place with his beast of a setup.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

MAAAAAN!!! I'll shut all of you up with my mighty 97-hp-ga16-automatic-de-xtra-noise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

SuckiT said:


> *Dutty, i know the cops so it shouldnt be that bad. Plus I know where we can a couple runs in if anything. But just try not to do anything stupid thats all, no checkpoints so not that much to worry bout.
> Like I said with you there it should be fun trash talker. But I think Mark will set everyone in there place with his beast of a setup. *


HAHahhahahah your soooo funny kid, man i really like you... O yeah mark? THe guy you raced that time when i was in his car or someone else, whats his setup..> JWT 50lb,t3/t04e,cobramafs.? I seen a car with that set up with a 50 shot run like crap... please tell me he has a different set up.. Like a nice HKSgt turbo...


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

yo i should be rollind out there with my det'ed sentra my boy tommys det'ed g20 my boy eric's jdm'ed se-r and my boy bernards jdm'ed g20. this should be a good day. We just gotta make sure we dont attract the wrong attention (cops) i need my license and they wont get my car without a chase


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Dont worry about the attention, just make sure your shiet is 100% just in case we start drawing attention intentionally.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

oh my s**t is tight. I just came back from a honda hunting spree. If any of you are from l.i. you know about dpa. i just finished spankin h car after h car. but i cant lie this new vettes are fast...real fast. The ONLY loss ive taking was to a vette tonight. Yes it was bad...very very bad. But F**k it you cant win em all. Im just tryn to build up a squad to roll with. But ill be there on the 13th. im lookin foward to seeing some nice rides. Hopefully some of the cars ive done swaps on will come thru.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

"HAHahhahahah your soooo funny kid, man i really like you... O yeah mark? THe guy you raced that time when i was in his car or someone else, whats his setup..> JWT 50lb,t3/t04e,cobramafs.? I seen a car with that set up with a 50 shot run like crap... please tell me he has a different set up.. Like a nice HKSgt turbo..."

No no no, I dont have anything like those setups. You probably have never seen me before. If you have seen cars with those setups running with a 50 shot like shit: I think those cars have problems then. I will probably not be racing that weekend nor for the rest of the year. But I will be at the meet and hopefully get to meet everyone there! Have a good one everybody and see ya in a week!


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

93det said:


> *oh my s**t is tight. I just came back from a honda hunting spree. If any of you are from l.i. you know about dpa. i just finished spankin h car after h car. but i cant lie this new vettes are fast...real fast. The ONLY loss ive taking was to a vette tonight. Yes it was bad...very very bad. But F**k it you cant win em all. Im just tryn to build up a squad to roll with. But ill be there on the 13th. im lookin foward to seeing some nice rides. Hopefully some of the cars ive done swaps on will come thru. *


You should have no problems with Vettes unless its moddied or a Z06. This is especially true on the highway. As for racing, i'll try my part not too as well but I think I have a run setup with red to see how his shiet is running.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Damn man i wont be able to show with my car at least... I might come thru with a friend but i cannot drive i am not trying to spend the night in central for bullish!!!!Besides that im going to let the monster take a rest and double its HP in the mean time...Suckit when the car comes out, i want you to give me a shot at your se-r alright buddy...Mark too... i want a shot at the fast cars here..I beat sooooo many cars with the cheese ball set up im running now and i wonder what its gonna be like with fuel and air upgraded like a mofo.... Anyways i might show...


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Man Dutty, you have to be kidding me? If you cant drive get your boy to drive your car down. Its not like you have anything special. Most of the Det's there will probably be faster than you anyways so who cares. As for racing me, there is no point if you wont take it past 3rd gear. Anyways I rather wait til I get some cams, my fmic. Or if my new ecu gets together cause I want to rape you next time.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

it was a z06. it was fast. it growled at my car and my car pissed on itself. . my problem right now (if anyone can help) im dumping maad fuel. you can smell the gas in the car. when i play do get it to lean out it idles at like 2k. i might not have got spanked so bad if it wasnt so rich. damn thing bogs out from like 4-5k.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Nah sukit..im dead serious i can come but i cant bring my car, i'm giving it a little rest and while its resting i will be doing what needs to be done..u kno.. Besides that when the car comes out its going to be doing 350+ to the wheels... Its going to take some time cause i want to pay cash. If i did it with credit i can get everything i need tommorow from Ken. But im going to be paying cash for the upgrades...Yo my Grex 1.8mm head gasket lowered my compression and allows the bottom end to hold 420whp...So i am going to back up all the crap that done to the motor.I got the port and polish done swirled valves and 3 angle valve job, i think i might just get some springs retainers valves and RAS just to get nasty. Ill take it way past third if you run me on Franny Lou, i didnt go past 3rd on linden that day cause the road got bumpy and the car was hoppin right before i swithched to 4th... SO WATCH OUT NOW!!!


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

count me in, also i may have missed it but around what time


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

B15- wet 100 shot? your sh!t must be quick, any 1/4 mile times?My best was 14.90 at 95mph..LOL...


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

no times yet, havent had a chance to run it cause i work mon-sat and i was working at e-town this weekend im gonna 100 shot direct port in about 4-6 weeks


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

right now im runnin 100 shot single fogger wet


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

SOunds dangerous... B careful buddy.. Im bout to direct port my motor...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

z06's are no joke..... I met some guy in LI that had one and he broke down the whole car for me and what it was capable of. SO he took me for a spin.. Dont get me wrong those cars out of the factory is no n o nononononononononono joke.. He had a 150 shot on his we went on the southern state and i started crying literally...


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo duttyturbo what color is your sentra is it the red one, the black one, the white one, or the blue one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Its black with the fmic. but u probably never seen it. or did u where do you hang out.?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

is it the 2.0t??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah so you seen the car on franny lou b4..What color is your car...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

b15 u seen any runs i did?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

no i seen the car all over the place you CUT ME OFF A FEW TIMES. the last i heard bout your car is that you ran one of my boys eclipse's.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo dutty turbo how many 2001 sentras you ever seen runn in queens?? and what color were they??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Whose eclipse was that.. I seen a couple..unless i hear a blow off or purge valve or see a fmic i really dont pay attention.. Whose eclipse we talkign about here


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry about the cutting off thing buddy.. we're all friends here...


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

it was a black eclipse


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

1st gen or 2nd gen


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

2 gen


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

OK that Black Kid from LI right.. Yeah i spanked him and he claimed he was doing 20+lbs of boost.. After pulling 3-4 cars in 2nd gear he couldn't make it up even with the "BIG" 20g turbo he claimed he had.. Is that the kid?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

no it was stock awd


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

it was a chinese kid


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo are you still trying to figure out who i am??


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

O then its a different kid.. What did he say the outcome of the race was? Maybe i seen the car..


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

i heard you lost


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

HAHhahahahahaha thats funny.. How did i know... I only lost to one DSM and that my boy's 1st gen AWD doing 18lbs and a big 16g turbo... Tell that kid with the eclipse if he beat me last time.. Run me again for $500.00.. I cant stand when people make false claims.. especially me losing to a stock 2nd gen.. Tell your boy to come out.. And you can see the race yourself... Guaranteed i'll tke him by at least 4 cars...Tell your boy stop talking sh!t...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I cant believe the nerve of the racers these days claiming wins when they knew they lost... There is no way in hell i lost to a stock 2nd gen.. No way...where did we do the run?


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

So Dutty are you trying to say that you only lost once? Or just against 1 Dsm? Cause we raced 3 times before and I know you werent ahead except when I missed 3rd gear. Anyways how bad did Poon beat you by/?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

he dont got that car no more but if you wanna run anyone for 500 let me know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Suckit when did i ever say i lost only once?When me and you ran on horace harding the 1st time i was ahead the whole time.. Then on the other side the 2nd time... u hit boost before me and i couldn't catch u and the time on linden i was ahead of you the whole time until i let off the throttle cause of the bumpy roads Besides that kid... Your motor is built too.. You have moer TB's bigger injectors, bigger MAFS, bigger turbo, and double my boost.. so you should be running circles around me suckit..Its not as though you spanked me bad that one time on horace harding... or is it..? As for poon...he beat me thats it...Poon knows... All u guys got bigger turbos and air and fuel than me and still im keeping up and beating up... Thats why the monster is hibernating for a while and when it comes back out its gonna be all business, no more 7lbs ,no more 370 injectors, no more T25, no more se-r mafs.... No more Bullsh!t....You gotta admit for stock bb specs my car kicks a$$... wait kiddys just wait...
b15- I got some cars that'll run for $500 plus what kind of car did you have in mind?


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

You werent ahead the whole time. When we raced the first time, I was right next to you until I missed. The second time I let you hit it first, I always do that so that I have no excuses. The third time when I hit 3rd I was out on you with a passenger, you were ahead on second cause I was spinning. As for your stock boost, everyone knows you bsing. Like when you said no boost controller, take a look. Then you say you have a manual one. Almost everyone says that you using 10lbs, or thats what it spikes to. 
I had a passenger all the times and they can verify. As for it being bumpy, didnt stop me from hitting 110mph. Besides you have cams, fmic and better tires. If you wanna try again lets do it once more no excuses. I was on factory boost fool, wasnt boosting so it shouldnt have mattered.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

you must have misunderstood me i said YOUR car not some cars


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Sure as soon as it comes out ill be only runing for money what type of car did u have in mind?I gotta NA se-r that'll run for money


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Yo suckit man chill with the name calling kid.. First race i had 1/2 a car all the way until you missed and 3rd race i also had about 1/2 to 1 car and you can ask your cousin cause he was in the car... Besides what i got im still limited in my HP cause of 370cc and se-r mafs.. Limits me to 250whp right.. It hits 10psi for a second and comes right back down to 7-8psi.. Ask Damien, he'll telll you it hits 10psi and comes right back down..He was with me when i was trying to crank up the boost..


who is "everyone" saying i have 10 psi.. Only 2-3 peeps know for a fact..I always ask u to take a ride with me but u refused serveral times.. U can look at my boost guage yourself... well actually when it comes back out 7psi is gonna be a thing of the past..


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

All the runs were similar except that you were ahead by a fender not 1/2 a car or 1 car at all. Thats a fact man, seriously it wouldve been more but you shift too slow. The third race was only by a fender cause my tires were slipping in 2nd but when I shifted you know what happen. The second race you werent close at all, that was rolling second and I hit 4th gear hard.
Anyways its all in good fun; talk the trash on sunday my son. I give it up to you tho you ride does run hard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

OK Suckit Wheter it was a fender a half a car or 6 cars i was in front..With half ur boost 90cc less fuel and gods knows how much less air.. So take that..Anways i shift like a girl cause i want my tranny to last.. SO anyways. Lets just leave it at this.. And stay cool b4 i have to beat you into a bloody pulp with a couple of my friends.. JUst Kidding. I love you your my brother..  
But anyways all this bickering will come to a halt once the car comes back out..Its gonna be done right.. No bullsh!t t3/t04e here kid...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Suckit.. Your car runs harder than mine though..


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey can I get in on this convo before it is over! I will race you for $5.00 and see who wins. I am running stock boost, what is the problem with having a small turbo? You talk about no bullshit small turbo's, I think I can prove to you that small turbo's are not bullshit! I am going to the track tomorrow and I will come back with times for you at 7psi of boost on a T28! Lets see what you think about bullshit small turbo's!!! ( I am not mad, I am just defending the little turbo guys out there)!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Nah hey hey hey...I've been very satisfied with my small t25 and 7psi.... U got me all wrong..Right now im a littler turbo guy than you mark..


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

sorry about that! I must have read the post wrong! I will hopefully see you at the meet! If the car doesnt break I will be there.


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Good luck at the track Mark. Hopefully you will best you [email protected]. If you do than I have to give it up cause you must be one of the hardest hitting cars at that boost. Too bad Dutty's car isnt making it cause I think you too would have a nice race.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks man, Hopefully I can get the car down to the meet. Art and I have slicks this time at the track. Jay Hass said he can get the car into the high 12's no problem. And I hope to see Art put up a mid to low 12 sec pass. These times and runs will all be backed up on videos so no bullshitting here! Have a good one and I will get back to you with the results. No 2.5 60ft times this track day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I may show but definetly not with my car...Maybe it wood have been a good race, but it aint happenin at that meet. and im not coming out with the t25 ever again maybe a t25 exhaust housing but thats it,


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Mark watch those axles baby..Sukit u kno the kid AVI with the red turbo se-r and he got the mexican head lights .> Full FMAX kit with 50shot NOS JWT prg?


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea what about him? He said he has 500hp on pump gas and he ran a 12.0 with the stock gti-r motor. I kinda doubt what he says tho but other than that he is a good guy. Someone told me his car runs like shiet tho, couldnt beat a boosted Integra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah he lost to Ian's Civic with stock ls and t3/t4.,, I saw it with my own eyes and was pretty upset and that what made me change my mind about ggoing to4e... it ran horribly..


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Remember I showed you 2 turbo's? One of them we put onto a customers car. Damien and Sing know which one, the BBGT37. It is crazy, pulled like a [email protected] plus. Felt so much faster/harder than mine at 15psi and it was running only stock 7psi. It spun 1-3rd on a rwd det. Its definitely the turbo to get but mad $$$.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

when my car was turbo i was squeezing 23psi out of that small t-25


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

theres 2 red ones with the mexican conversion an indian guy drives one i saw it run like 13.7 at e town and a spanish guy drives the other one he came in my store one day to get some stuff for his car

this is off the topic but does anyone know is a steering wheel hub from an nx will fit a se-r i need to know cause i wanna get a momo wheel and the guys at momo dont know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

BBGT37? I though it was Gt2835 u had? its Hksright.. PM me and tell me how much u get one for me for...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

So that 240 is running a HKS GT3037? 
b15 call nissan and ask them if the parts are the same..


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo just drop in a freakin t66 and call it a day. lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah call it a day huh.. How bout it'll take a day for that t66 to spool .. I dont wanna wait for my boost i want it hitting hard by 3k and full by 4k.....


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

o i forgot to mention dual ball bearing my bad


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

that would be nice but you gonna give me $2000 plus to buy it.. If you do tthen i will gladly bolt up the t66 anyday....i reallydont know much about greddy t series turbos besides that they are for big boost 20+ lbs with crazy lag....


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Only garrett uses dual ball-bearing on there turbos. Others like turbonetics or innovative use single. Even IHI dpesnt use dual. Greddy isnt ball bearing at all. Unless you have some new info that no one else knows about.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

its not from greddy its from precision turbos


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

tellem kid...


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo dutty do you know who i am now or not??


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Nah man.... I dunno maybe we'll meet up one night..or i might be at the meet..Damn its wet as hell right now...Im boredddd...


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo i drive a white sentra that used to say stay tuned on both sides of the car


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

ok ok ok I kno exactly which car now...thats yours. i seen u in greenpoint and franny lou b4...maybe other places. but those 2 for sure.. Hey did u ever see any of my runs before?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

never saw just hears


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

dont believe everything you hear and i am going to approach your boy with the GSX who said he beat me in a race...


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

STunedB15 said:


> *its not from greddy its from precision turbos *


The ones from E-town you mean? Did you forget that they use garrett cartridges? Hence the Dual ball-bearings. You doubt me on this Dutty?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo i dont believe everything i hear that why i didnt say you lost i said that i heard you lost


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

trust me that why i dont race a lot of people anymore, before i would have raced anyone cause i really didnt care about losing cause the car was stock back then but when i would win, a couple days later i would hear that i lost and that shit pisses me off. i even whipped a whole crew form around my way and they still talk shit thats why they took off their stickers


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

i know this is a little late but someone said i better be careful about my 100 shot, yo ive sprayed the car like about 8 refils worth the car was turbo at 21psi and that was daily driven no bulshit i was hittin 21 driving down regular streets for like 3 months. just turbo no fuel no retard timing no nothing(when it was turbo i ran out of oil once and its still going i dunno whats up with this motor but ill keep pushing until something happens maybe its the roller rockers


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*question*

yo whos goin tommorrow? Is it on if its raining? lemme know


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

I am going to head down there if it is not raining. It looks like the forecast is calling for cloudy skies! Let us know if it is on rain or shine, or if it is off if it rains. Thanks


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Its on definitely, rain or shine. Good thing the weather is going to be good tho as there is sunshine in the forecast in 7 hours. So be ready and dont miss this meet.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the weather sucks today.....

its rain rain rain...


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

It was nice meeting whoever came on this board. Were gonna try to post pics a lil later. About 40 cars came total. It was fun and kewl. Only in NYC will you see 10-15 det's running around together.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

That was a great meet! I was impressed on how many people showed up. The hospitality that Dex gave us was great along with the food that the MASTER CHEF put together! Well if you want to see a pulsar swap just head down to NYC. I think you guys turned a U.S. Spec SR20 into a rare site! Well it looks like CT will be having a meet in the spring and I hope to see you all there. Definitly I will have to get more heads to come down from CT next time. Thanks again for having us and have a good one!


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

my throw out bearing took a crap on the way home.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

wheres the pics at????


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

93det said:


> *my throw out bearing took a crap on the way home. *


Sorry to hear about that man. Hope you still enjoyed it tho. So what you do? Shut off the car and put it in gear then start it back up to get home? Or you just towed it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Aww wthat t/o bearing thing sucks.. U kno its the T/o bearing when you hear a loud chattering noise when your off you clutch pedal or is it? 93det how u kno it was you t/o bearing..


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

i may be looking in the wrong place but does anyone know where the pics from the meet are at??


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

well it crapped out close to home so it was no biggie. and im sure it was my bearing cuz i put one in today and it sounds fine now. but you know sh*t happens...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear, but I have no clue as to what a throw out bearing is.  The meet was great for the time I was there. it sucks that I got there so late. Bobby, man....no comment. I kept calling you...then you turned your phone off. I even told Sean about the meet the night before...I saw him at work. Man...you missed a great meet man. and it didn't rain 

We GOTTA do it again.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

dre,

my phone died i left it at work over the weekend...
i talked top sean sunday told him i couldn't go i got stuck with the two kids and no car....lol


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*ya know*

we should start planning now for a bigger meet after the winter. I liked the cars i saw but i think a few hundred more wouldnt hurt. maybe even meet up at the track and just run all day and swap info. or something like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

93 that would be nice a meet at the track.. So everyone knows what all our cars can really do no talking just 1/4 mile running. that LI track would be nice to do the meet. But how bout we do this in the winter, Everyone knows that turbo cars run much better when it cold outside....


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo im gonna be at e-town on nov 3rd i might run i dont know yet


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Is anyone going to E-town on Oct. 25th for the Nissan meet? I am going to be there(most likely) and I am trying to get a roll call on the Sr20deforum for whoever is going!!! Hope to see you all there. Have a good one!


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

hmm dont know. I might hit the track (by me) this weekend for a few passes. Im eager to know what kinda numbers i can put down. Plus i wanna get some tuning in but the streets are too cop- infested for me to make any safe runs. Who knows ill post slips if i go. But im not sure bout e-town yet. But like i was saying b4 we should set something up to meet again. The more people that meet up is the more information that gets passed around Which means faster nissans...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, thats different then. I want to go to e-town, but I know I wont get to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah yeah uh huh uh huh!!!My license is deaded on until Nov 14th....


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

what did you do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I got caught speeding, switchin lanes unsafely and failing to signal 12 times/.. All in one shot.... It sucks... It would have been suspended alot longer but i had a defensive driving course so the judge gave me the choice of 30 days or 31 so i picked 31 so i can apply for my restricted use but that sh!t costs like $80 bucks to apply plus other bullsh!t charges so i was like imma take my chances and drive to and from the train station so i could go to work and then stay home unless someone picks me up.> I get so scared when i see a piggie now.. I doont want to spend a night in central for no bullsh!t a$$ suspended license... u kno


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*damn*

that sucks. Sorry for you.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

yo are those guys at full throttle any good?? did anyone have any work done there??


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah theyre good they did my 1.6 to 2.0 conversion.. In a decent amount of time.... Ask Suckit... he works there he'll tell you what you need to kno.. FT knows they're stuff about nissan. Ur only other Nissan performance place is Tuner feM and they'll keep ur car for 6 months to do an oil change and 1 1/2 years for a tune up.. ask around.. Im serious if you take any advice that i give go with Full throttle..


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Some kind words there Dutty. I dont really work there but help out and learned a lot from Ken. As for there work, the swaps speak for themselves. They do 2+ swaps a week on average and have built 30-40 motors that never came back yet. One of which is my pulsar motor. The boss is hard to talk to sometimes, Dutty knows but thats cause everyone wants to speak to him.
My personal opinion is that bang for the buck FT is cheap and get their shiet done. But you should always check out other places for personal reference, you know shop around.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Where is Full Throttle located?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

They are in queens like 5 minutes off the LIE exit.. One or two exits before Greenpoint coming from LI... They are real good with there stuff.. Yea they get work done.... not just have you sh!t there months on end like other performance shops out there.. 

Oh and hell yeah Prices are great. call a shop ask how much for labor for, let's say b16 in a civic bubble swap and call FT and i'll put money on it Ft's price is better and gets done quicker..


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

ok would you happen to have the phone number


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

718-326-1052 ask for kenny


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

thanks, yo i just put on my tein coilover system that shit is tough


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

WOw!!! rich boy huh.. tien's huh!??!? You better be on the highway doing a 160mph so you put your $1000 suspension to good use.. Hey lets race on the Jackie Robinson, dont say no cause you got the TIENS kid and i got eibach spring with tokico blues.. Thats like Pamela Anderson vs. Louie Anderson at a beauty contest... LOL..... like the metaphoric similie right... HAhahaha for all the nerds in nissan forum world...lemme kno about that run though STuned...


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

*Here are the pics of the meet!*

http://www.angelfire.com/ny/ianjiggyroom/EndofSummer10-13-02.html


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

im rich, obviously your more rich than i am you are the one with the det, what are you talkin bout?? cause it cost 1000 dont mean nothin. and you do forget i do work at eastern.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

ill run you though, when i get two tires prolly like next week, ill get some, casue my fronts are almost gone, i really dont care


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I didnt kno u worked at eastern i was there on saturday buying some headers and springs for my boy's SI...


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

i was here on saturday i didnt see you


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

i was there around lke 4-5 reinhard was helping us... U kno what i look like?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

are you guys going to E-town?? If you are going to run each other it might as well be at a nissan meet!!! Have a good one


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

i prolly wasnt even paying attention,


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

you were the one asking for teins for a 91 sentra now i remember


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah man and you was like yea they make em for ssentras then well you where there so you know


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

ill run you but 1) i need tires bad when i turn a corner my tires are screaming and 2) im still trying to fine tune my teins, trying to figure out what adjustments im gonna make. yo with the teins the car feels totally different i still gotta get used to taking a corner and being able to stay in the lane and not drift out to another lane!!! lol


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Nice screen name 4play


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks man. I am looking for a GT3037 can someone e-mail me some prices and who I need to contact. Plan to Run 720 injectors and greddy e-manage system next year. I want to hang with the big boys.


----------

